# Korat rental apts.



## Woodstock (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, 
My Thai partner and I shall be moving from the U.S. to Korat.
Does anyone have any insights as to the availability of rental apartments? Want air conditioning, security and city amenities close by. Won't have a car.
Thank you!


----------

